# Slate for a "Miller Table"



## justinhcase (Feb 17, 2017)

I have been working on gravity separation.
Started with the obligatory blue bowel and have worked up to a miller table, not the room for a shaker table as of yet .
but I read that the best material for a miller table was natural slate but no one could find any.
So I set to a thinking and the smoothest slate I have ever seen is used on snooker tables ,it turned out very well.
Nothing like slate masonry from the turn of the centaury.
Any Hay. Could I find a nice small piece to for fill my needs , heck nay people asking £150 a chunk for ruff modern slate that would be of no use.
So I have done it again had to buy five full sized pool tables that where rotten through.
Good fire wood and a load of slate.
If any of you would like a traditional slate bed for your miller tables please do drop me a line and let me know what you would trade for you would need.
J


----------



## Smack (Feb 17, 2017)

Epoxy resin counter top like from a lab, I think would be good material for a table.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 17, 2017)

Smack said:


> Epoxy resin counter top like from a lab, I think would be good material for a table.


In the papers and articles I have read the old timer's definitely proffered slate to other surfaces.
Apparently Particle Friction is a contributing factor on top of density and fluid viscosity.
Several people have reported that the tables ware in as the fine silicate etches the slate over time.
The man made boards do take up water eventually no matter how well you seal them in any case.
If I am given two alternatives I will go for the one that has survived aeons on the side of a welsh mountain.
Man has yet to improve one thing given to him by nature in my humble opinion.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 17, 2017)

Look up the local people that do either head stones or counter tops for kitchens. Either one should be able to hook you up with a nice flat piece of stone any size you want.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 17, 2017)

rickbb said:


> Look up the local people that do either head stones or counter tops for kitchens. Either one should be able to hook you up with a nice flat piece of stone any size you want.


I have five full size antique snooker table's worth.
Much more than I need.
So I was going to try and flog some ,If they do not sell I can always use them as accents in the slate floor I am planning for my living space.
Thought I would give you first chance before I get one of the wood boy's to run up some frames.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 20, 2017)

Shipping across the pond might be a bit expensive.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 20, 2017)

the last time I checked for a moderate sized parcel the most expensive was DHL at £95 and UPS expedient at £92,TNT was £75 and a company called TG was £40-45 dependent on service.
Now Trump and his British counter parts have cut us loos form Europe they had better improve transport between the U.S. and it European aircraft Carrier.
If you know any one stationed in U.K. they get almost free shipping back to the states on large shipping crates.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't think I have mentioned this or that most will appreciate the irony.
All this slate comes from the Torque Conservative Club.
For almost two hundred years People who Politically and Financially concentrated the nations wealth,Played and drank around this slate.
I am expecting some of that stickiness to have rubbed off. 
I am looking forward to trying it with the leftovers from my blue bowl.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 21, 2017)

"Blue bowel"... sounds painful! :shock: 

Better try it on the leftover from your blue bowl. :lol: 

Göran


----------

